# Pharmacom



## bigboned (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone have experience with pharmacom?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Some of their products have been mass spec'ed at random and tested good but as with most UGLs, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Some of their products have been mass spec'ed at random and tested good but as with every UGL, it's a crap shoot.




(Cough cough) um excuse me...every ugl?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> (Cough cough) um excuse me...every ugl?



Edited bc Doc <3's you!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Edited bc Doc <3's you!



You def know how to keep a man happy *muah*


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 4, 2015)

You 2 need to get a room.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> You 2 need to get a room.....


And pay no attention to the rustling in the closet


----------



## 502 (Sep 4, 2015)

the ugl i use, every blood test i've had my test # has been off the chart. I must have a good one.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anyone used that pharmacom mix 1? It looks like a good preworkout mix. I think its a test, tren, winny mix with no ester. I've been dying to try some of the no-ester stuff. Being on closely monitored trt, I like the control I should have with no ester. Pharmacom has  a website though, which is a red flag.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 28, 2015)

I looked into them once but I can't remember why I opted out of their stuff. Too much has been going on lately. Memory is overfilled and apparently spilled out.


----------



## schultz1 (Sep 28, 2015)

I came across some of their test in a trade. While back. It was ok. Not great not bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2015)

Pharmacom? Is that the lab that specializes in leg day gains?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pharmacom? Is that the lab that specializes in leg day gains?



Everyone I know who runs Pharmacom injects in their calves.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 29, 2015)

I've seen a guy do that. That takes a sack.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> I came across some of their test in a trade. While back. It was ok. Not great not bad.



Taste great less filling......wtf ?







[/IMG]


----------

